# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С:Предприятие 7.7 для Украины

## p6041

Ищу релизы конфигураций "1С:Предприятие 7.7 для Украины" ( конфигурации, регламентированные отчеты, т.п.), программы автоматизированного расчета больничных, отпускных, не вошедшие в состав 1С

----------

